# Ιθαγενή Ωδικά Πουλιά και Υβρίδια > Είδη ιθαγενών της Ελλάδος και της Ευρώπης >  μαυροτσιροβακος((Sylvia melanocephala)

## tonis!

Παρόλο που ο Μαυροτσιροβάκος ναι ένα από τα πιο κοινά μικροπούλια της Ελλάδας και ολόκληρης της Μεσογείου, παραμένει άγνωστος σε πολλούς. Μερικές ίσως εκατοντάδες χιλιάδες ζευγάρια φωλιάζουν στην ηπειρωτική Ελλάδα και τα νησιά. Συχνά είναι το μόνο είδος πουλιού που φωλιάζει σε ξηρές θαμνώδεις περιοχές χαμηλών υψομέτρων με πουρνάρια και σχίνο, απουσιάζοντας μόνο από τις πολύ ανοιχτές φρυγανικές εκτάσεις. Ωστόσο, παρά την αφθονία του, συνήθως κανείς δεν του δίνει σημασία, αφού είναι κατά κανόνα μια απροσδιόριστη γκριζοκαφετιά φιγούρα που εξαφανίζεται μέσα στους θάμνους. Έτσι, σπάνια μπορούμε να δούμε από πού προέρχεται η δυνατή και χαρακτηριστική φωνή του, ένα αυστηρό τερέτισμα από κοφτούς, τραχείς φθόγγους. Μοναδική εξαίρεση στη διακριτική ζωή του Μαυροτσιροβάκου αποτελούν οι γαμήλιες επιδείξεις νωρίς την άνοιξη, όταν το αρσενικό τραγουδά εκτελώντας σύντομες πτήσεις πάνω από τις κορυφές των θάμνων. 
Γεννά 3-5 αυγά. Τα κλωσσά 13 ημέρες. Οι νεοσσοί πετούν μετά από 12-13 ημέρες.Τα αρσενικό εχουν μαύρο κάλυμμα κεφαλής, στέμμα-κάτω από τα μάτια- μάγουλα-αυχένας. Επάνω μέρος σταχτί. Λαιμός λευκός. Κάτω μέρος ανοιχτό-σταχτί. Κόκκινα μάτια-οφθαλμικός δακτύλιος. Λευκά κράσπεδα στην ουρά. Ουρά μακρυά, ανασηκωμένη, κλιμακωτά μαυρωπή.Το μηκος του κυμαινεται στα 13 με 14 εκ και το βαρος του στα 14-23 γρ!Στο παρακατω βιντεο βλεπουμε ενα θηλικο!!καθε χρονο στο εξοχικο μου βλεπουμε φωλιες μαυροτσιροβακων τα παρακολουθουμε και βλεπουμε την αναπτυξη των νεοσωων(φυσικα ωρες που οι γονεις λειπουν)[youtube:20qljubt]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=J_Cgu581X_k&feature=related[/youtube:20qljubt]

----------


## tonis!

Ενας θηλικος και δυο  αρσενικοι μαυροτσιρωβακοι!!

----------


## tonis!

αυτες τις φωτο τις εχω τραβηξει εγω(2009-2010)ειναι μικροι μαυροτσιρωβακοι!στην τελευταια φωτο ειναι ειναι μια φωλια πριν καλα ετοιμαστει!!φυσικα πηγαινα και εβλεπα τις φωλιες οταν ελειπαν οι γονεις!  :winky:

----------

